# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  سوال در مورد کنکور دی ماه و ترمیم معدل

## Elena.

سلام دوستان با  آرزوی موفقیت برای تمام کنکوری ها
رشتم علوم انسانی هستش و هنوز دیپلم رو نگرفتم یعنی واحد پاس نشده دارم کنکور دی ماه رو ثبت نام کردم و از اونجایی معدل دیپلم به دلایلی خیلی پایین هستش تصمیم گرفتم که ترمیم معدل کنم

  طبق چیزی که خوندم کسانی که واحد پاس نشده دارن نمیتونن ترمیم معدل شرکت کنند

سه چهار ماه دیگه دیپلمم صادر میشه

سوال این هستش که بجز دی ماه چه زمانی  میتونم ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم

و در کل با این شرایط راهنمایی کنید باید چکار کنم
صحت داره کنکور علاوه بر کنکور دی تیر ماه هم حتما باید شرکت کرد

----------

